# Heat transfer paper size!



## ccyran (Aug 23, 2011)

Hey guys!

Lets say i wanted to make a run of shirts but i printed them using a heat press. Obviously as the size of the shirts would vary from small to large, should i get the actual prints larger? Or should they be a standard size?

For example, lets say a design is 8" by 8", would it be alright to print that same size on every shirt size or should it be increased or shrunk?



thanks!


----------



## KleinsEMB (Jun 27, 2009)

I change my transfer image sizes only when there is a huge difference in tee size. If I've got a job that ranges from toddler to adult 3X, I'll scale the image down for the toddler and youth sizes and enlarge it for the adult sizes. In your case, I wouldn't change the transfer size since there's not that much difference between S and L.


----------



## ccyran (Aug 23, 2011)

thanks for the reply! it was very helpful. have a good one


chris


----------

